# What Happened to Ranger Compact?



## HonkerExpress

I just noticed I haven't seen a post from her in quite a while? Did she leave? What happened there, I miss reading some of her posts, was fun to read about her antics from time to time? Are you still out there Ranger?


----------



## njsimonson

That's it. Honker Express is banned. Ban him Hustad. BANNED.

What next, are you going to personally invite Militant Tiger back? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Oh boy, Sorry man...I let it go for a long time but there was a lot of drama that unfolded. Just too many complaints.


----------



## Madison

Or the dude from WI>.. for all you frequent the site, Who can remember his name?? The dude that could carry 10 bigfoots (5 on each arm) at one time into a field....hilarious!


----------



## dblkluk

#1waterfowler!!! :lol:
This was by far one of the best lines from Nodak...


> #1Waterfowler wrote:
> Like I said, I haul 10- decoys at a time, 5 on each arm, just cause I can!!!


smalls reply....
What are you, a freakin' orangutan?

Good Times!!! :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress

Oh, sorry, didn't mean to get something started that was already done with, lol. I didn't think it was going to make people want to ban me by asking a question. I just noticed I hadn't seen any posts with her in them for a long long time and was just curious, sorry for opening a can of worms again Chris. I must say, I am getting good at this, lmao. :beer: :withstupid:


----------



## Madison

dblkluk said:


> #1waterfowler!!! :lol:
> This was by far one of the best lines from Nodak...
> 
> 
> 
> #1Waterfowler wrote:
> Like I said, I haul 10- decoys at a time, 5 on each arm, just cause I can!!!
> 
> 
> 
> smalls reply....
> What are you, a freakin' orangutan?
> 
> Good Times!!! :beer:
Click to expand...

Thats It!!! :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Burly1

:lol: :lol: I just gotta laugh when I think that an eighteen year old girl got so many people riled up. Same with MT. Just a punk kid, or group of punks, that loved it anytime people got excited. You gotta admit, even with all the bullshyte, they kept things spicy. :lol: :lol: Burl


----------



## Jiffy

Hey Burl, spicy like a bad batch of Kung Pao Chicken...... :lol:


----------



## njsimonson

HonkerExpress and RangerCompact, sittin in a tree...H-U-N-T-I-N-G. Sounds like you like her.

Spicy like a bag of fresh spinach. uke:

And yes...you can get banned for asking too many questions and the wrong ones...why...I don't know...I never asked...

Hey Hustad...why is it that... *POST EDITED AND USER BANNED!!!*

:lol:


----------



## brianb

Yup, I miss her. Ask about living in Minot and get told I am a bad father.

Anyway, I haven't had my son taken away by CPS yet and I am liking the community of Minot.

Brian


----------



## Remington 7400

> was fun to read about her antics from time to time? Are you still out there Ranger?


She was interensting to say the least, so was Militant Tiger, Mr. Trooper, Gooseboy, and #1Waterfowler. Hustad, you know what to do.


----------



## R y a n

Awww you guys are too harsh... I laughed my butt off at how easily she got guys riled up. Everyone should have seen that she was just behaving as much of our teenage contingent on this site behaves....

However she added a female flair for the over dramatic, passionate, from the heart response. She just didn't have a filter for crossing the line and going too far bringing her personal problems onto the boards...

Now some of those other guys...they added their own flair for entertaiment on here. It's nice to have a couple guys that provide spice and controversy. If everyone was always in agreement, this place would be very boring indeed...

MT is a whole 'nother topic.... He/They just got too much pleasure into twisting words to try and be logical.

Ryan

.


----------



## duckslayer

Come on, hands down mr. cootkiller was the greatest.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I miss fetch.


----------



## sotaman

brianb said:


> Yup, I miss her. Ask about living in Minot and get told I am a bad father.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't had my son taken away by CPS yet and I am liking the community of Minot.
> 
> Brian


Brian I think it was CVS google it sometime sounds like fun... I miss her it was funny how she had her myspace crap on the bottom of her posts she was pysho to say the least but they were a fun read. Jiffy had a crush on her.. Oh ya brian I owe ya a beer some time shoot me a pm to set it up


----------



## brianb

Sota,

Sounds good. Hopefully, I'll see you at the Delta mtg coming up next monday. Got my wires crossed and missed the first one.

I'll have to google it.

Later


----------



## Jiffy

Sota, you leave my girlfriend alone!!  :lol:

I never got the chance to make those "movies" we were going to send Tim. Remember: "Hey Tim take a look at these.... uke: uke: " Tim speaking, "WTF was THAT!!!" :rollin: Talk about getting banned........


----------



## sotaman

Brian I can't make the delta meeting I have to help a friend teach hunters safety again.. Darn that class. I should have been in the tree stand last night but I had to watch kids pointing guns at me and then yelling at them to watch there muzzles..


----------



## Remington 7400

Hey Jiffy!

Why not get in touch with her and invite her back? I mean if you miss her so much.

oke:


----------



## g/o

duckslayer said:


> Come on, hands down mr. cootkiller was the greatest.


 :thumb:

Cootkiller is still the king, you slbck's


----------



## HonkerExpress

WOW, If I get banned for asking about someone, I wouldn't beleive it. But I guess if asking a question. Now mind you 1 single question about something gets me banned, lol. I guess do whats you got to do Chris. I just didn't hear the story or know what happened. So like I said, if I am going to get banned for asking about what happened to someone, then I guess I don't know what this world is coming too.

And njsimonson, I am doubting the fact of that 100%. I just thought it was a little weird I didn't see any stories about her life story lately. I didn't know it was a crime to ask a question. I am thinking some of you guys are READING Way to far into this. Chris, I think you can lock this one now, I have taken enough crap for this one already. lol.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'll never lock posts that open up memory lane................. 8)


----------



## Remington 7400

NO DON'T LOCK IT THE FUN HAS JUST STARTED! :stirpot:

Searched the Member list, here you go!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=7191

The beloved myspace site!

http://www.myspace.com/hootiemutt

Sorry to break it to you Jiffy, Shes married now. :fiddle:

HonkerExpress, we're just messin' with you buddy! I sort of miss her myself. Added alot of spice to the site. It was always fun to argue with her, she always got twisted out of shape!

:bart: <----- only imagine she looked like this when we were done with her!

:lol:


----------



## Jiffy

NNNNOOOOO!!!!

She can't be married.....say it aint so!!!   :down:

*edited so I didn't make the page so wide*


----------



## Remington 7400

Click on that myspace link and see for yourself.

(Broke my heart too.)

:lol:


----------



## Madison

Goldy's Pal said:


> I miss fetch.


This is great.. Kind of like a "where are they now" post...

Forget Waldo, where's Fetch!!


----------



## Fallguy

What the sam hell is a "hootie mutt", some kind of dog?


----------



## Norm70

wow this is great. I have only been a member for a little over a year now and don't remeber anybody but RangerCompact and MT. I never spoke to ranger compact, but MT told me once in a PM that I was small minded b/c i belonged to a teachers union, I thought it kinda nice someone would seek me out like that. The only response i could think of was "NO Your wrong cornel sanders!" I think that really narrowed his/hers/its opinion on me :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Madison said:


> Goldy's Pal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss fetch.
> 
> 
> 
> This is great.. Kind of like a "where are they now" post...
> 
> Forget Waldo, where's Fetch!!
Click to expand...

Kinda reminds me of the Farley talk show on SNL....remember that time you (fill in the blank), remember that......that was awesome.


----------



## R y a n

Jiffy said:


> NNNNOOOOO!!!!
> 
> She can't be married.....say it aint so!!!   :down:
> 
> *edited so I didn't make the page so wide*


Lee did you checkout that pic of her on the bike? I figured for sure you'd have it up as your computer wallpaper! :wink:

Ryan


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I think I'm gonna have to pull out some "Chicago 17" and play "Hard habit to break" or "You're the inspiration" after all this. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO

Just for you Jiffy !!!


----------



## Madison

I kinda like the second one 

3 minutes with the mad dogg and I can cure whatever she's got!!!!

Bow wow....


----------



## HonkerExpress

wow, lmao, now I agree it is getting interesting, lol.


----------



## Jiffy

SSSWWWEEEETTTTTT......  dd: dd: :idea:


----------



## dosch

"3 minutes with the mad dogg and I can cure whatever she's got!!!!

Bow wow...."

holy **** that's funny


----------



## sotaman

Is that a little bit of throw up on the gas tank????

Lord please forgive me I should not have said that... Sorry RC


----------



## holmsvc

I am not sure what's worse Huey's fantasy football team or RangerCompact.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:rollin: That would be the boyfriends bike, he lets me sit on it at times when I make him breakfast, he likes that, scrambled eggs are his favorite, he tried the other kind of eggs but didn't like them as much. He drinks orange juice with them. I got the shorts I'm wearing on sale at the gap, my favorite place to shop other than the bait shop. I can't wait for valentines day, he owes me this year. :lol:


----------



## Jiffy

:laugh: I remember that post....


----------



## njsimonson

Dear lord...this is the funniest thread in a while.



> So like I said, if I am going to get banned for asking about what happened to someone, then I guess I don't know what this world is coming too.


It's coming to the fact you're taking it too seriously! 

Ah MySpace...because virtual "friends" are better than no friends at all!!!


----------



## Norm70

So true, So true


----------



## apeterson

OMG I am actually in tears laughing so hard!!!! Thanks guys... dont give up Jiffy!!!!


----------



## Remington 7400

> That would be the boyfriends bike, he lets me sit on it at times when I make him breakfast, he likes that, scrambled eggs are his favorite, he tried the other kind of eggs but didn't like them as much. He drinks orange juice with them. I got the shorts I'm wearing on sale at the gap, my favorite place to shop other than the bait shop. I can't wait for valentines day, he owes me this year.


Three words.

Whiskey

Tango

Foxtrot


----------



## Madison

The valentines day breakfast was a classic!! ANyone keep a picture of that table spread??

:lol:


----------



## njsimonson

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.

Awesome. Just awesome. :lol:


----------



## R y a n

Madison said:


> The valentines day breakfast was a classic!! ANyone keep a picture of that table spread??
> 
> :lol:


Ahh yes the Valentine's fiasco... ahh the fond memories..

You know.. I really do think that despite her faults she was really genuine and cool. How many girls are so creative and thoughtful as to do this on Valentine's for their man? She had a big heart... I just wish she would have been more aware of her online style...

Here was the quotes and photo:



> HonkerExpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump into your guys fight, but it seems he posted that on a tuesday, so it must not be a case of the mondays. I guess I really don't know what to say, but heres the deal no matter what, almost all guys get the shaft on v-day. I mean its a holiday that was made to keep women happy, plain and simple. I don't expect much for v-day and nor should I, but women have it made up in there mind, that we as men actually give a rats azz about v-day, for me its just another day that I have to go to a flower shop, drop about 50 bucks on roses, another 30 for some little stuffed animal, and then a romatic dinner at some expensive restraunt. All of this so the women can go to work/school the next day and compare their stories. To me I guess if I was lucky enough to get a gift certificate to a sporting good store, it would make my day. But like always I will end up settling for a card perhaps a cd and if I am really lucky a pair of boxer shorts that she thinks I will look good in. Just my :2cents: Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger Compact said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, the "case of the mondays" is a joke my soccer coach used on us all of the time, even if we had a bad practice in the middle of the week. Have a little respect for Office Space...
> 
> Second, your Valentine's Day plans and gift ideas sound real original...:roll:...not! I would hate to be on the receiving end of that, I'd rather skip over Valentine's Day if that was what I had to expect every year! Boring...but it sounds like your valentines are not very original themselves, so maybe you thrive on having a monotonous time on dates? Doesn't sound like your Valentine's Days are very invigorating. Also, my boyfriend didn't do everything for me for the day, did you see all that I bought him and did for him that day?
> 
> Lastly, who said women have "made up their minds" that men give a rip about Valentine's Days? Some men actually do care about it, you would know if you read some of the posts up there ^. I know my boyfriend was excited for Valentine's Day weeks ahead of time!
> 
> I'm sorry your life is so disheartening, but please don't take it out on me.
> 
> Thank you, Ryan. I'm glad to hear I'm not losing it, and the "open" forum doesn't have requirements to weed out bad replies. Ha! I just got your username!!! I always thought your name was "Ben Elli", but then you signed your name "Ryan", and I was like..."what?!" Nice...I'm sure I'm the only one who didn't catch on to that one...oh well!
> 
> I think I gave him a really nice day! I even attempted to spell out "Sweetheart" in maple syrup on his plate! It looked perfect until I grabbed my camera, then it started to run down the side. Heart-shaped pancakes aren't the easiest things to make! But the breakfast pretty much went just as planned...pancakes, scrambled eggs with ham and cheese, fried potatoes, bacon, and orange slices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

:beer:
:burns:

Ryan


----------



## Turner

After those motor cycle pics where posted I bet Jiffy has been typing one handed :laugh: oke:


----------



## Jiffy

Ok, where do you have the camera hidden at?? :lol:


----------



## njsimonson

> Thank you, Ryan. ... I always thought your name was "Ben Elli", but then you signed your name "Ryan", and I was like..."what?!" Nice...I'm sure I'm the only one who didn't catch on to that one...oh well!


Hey Ryan I guess you DID have some people fooled...oh wait...it was just Ranger Compact...LOL. I'm glad you changed your name...cuz boy...I sure was confused too. "Not!" BWAHAHAHA.

Jiffy...make sure you don't accidentally use the superglue.


----------



## Jiffy

Sure now you tell me...I am currently typing with my nose.


----------



## Turner

:rollin:


----------



## Remington 7400

Man this went down the drain in a hurry! 

I'll get the popcorn. :lol:

Oh, and Jiffy laquer thinner will dissolve superglue, can't say what it will do to your.........um..........you know............Jiffy Junior! :jammin:


----------



## greenheadfallon

> Jiffy Junior


Hehehe :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hey did she ever end up keeping that black I-Pod she got from the boy friend or did she return it for the white one that matches her socks? If I knew more about computers I'd post a picture of my radio so you could see what I listen to sometimes. I wish it was light brown so it would match my beard. :roll: Oh well it's always the thought that counts. :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400

> Hey did she ever end up keeping that black I-Pod she got from the boy friend or did she return it for the white one that matches her socks? If I knew more about computers I'd post a picture of my radio so you could see what I listen to sometimes. I wish it was light brown so it would match my beard. Oh well it's always the thought that counts.


 :laugh:


----------



## njsimonson

My favorite RC moment was when she got mad about some girl jokes, and said "I don't see any other women here thinking its funny."

And then Luv2hnt came on and said..."I think its funny, and I'm a woman" and then told her to lighten up. Well that made RC really mad, she started saying Luv2 was lacking womanhood or some crazy crap like that. Hahahaha. :lol: Good for entertainment, bad for Nodak. That's just how it goes.

Careful now Jif, you might find yourself seated next to Eugene Levy in the hospital waiting room.


----------



## dosch

"Member of Team Whiskey Tango Foxtrot: Whatever you hunt, we hunt it better, even snipe. I carry 8 decoys on each arm, because I can, and I don't even hunt waterfowl. You think your fields are bloody? We buy pig blood and dump it all over, just so ours are bloodier than yours, then we drink the rest and chase it with motor oil."

Nick,

Can I have some of what you are taking!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

holmsvc said:


> I am not sure what's worse Huey's fantasy football team or RangerCompact.


That's below the belt.....well, actually it's true. Next time I won't take so long to log in after the draft.

Here's a pop quiz for any of the LIFER nodakers. Who was the first user to get banned? It's not an obvious one, but if you look hard the proof is there.

*Free Nodak 4 Seasons DVD to whomever gets it!!!*


----------



## jd mn/nd

Was it Fetch?


----------



## swift

I'd guess HEAVY.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Prairie Hunter???


----------



## MSG Rude

You know, I sit and read this thing everyday and even when there is nothing new posted I still re-read it because I get a good laugh out of it! I miss RC and I remember being suprised at the luv2hunt and what was the other one where is was a male?

this is better then as the world turns...now all we need is someone that got 'played with' by aliens......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nope.....nobody is right so far.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Awwww....nevermind.

I looked and noticed we removed all of his garbage. :lost:

Nobody will get it so I'll just say, If you remember anyways, was "crazyhorse" from the DL area.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hey call me crazy but what ever happened to callmecrazy? I think he got the walking papers to. :lol: :lol: Ooooh them archives are killer, I think I need to do some paper shreading in the files of my own. :lol:


----------



## curty

Chris Hustad said:


> Awwww....nevermind.
> 
> I looked and noticed we removed all of his garbage. :lost:
> 
> Nobody will get it so I'll just say, If you remember anyways, was "crazyhorse" from the DL area.


AHH Man, I was looking through the member list and that was the first to pop into my mind, Just a lucky guess.


----------



## R y a n

Chris Hustad said:


> holmsvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what's worse Huey's fantasy football team or RangerCompact.
> 
> 
> 
> That's below the belt.....well, actually it's true. Next time I won't take so long to log in after the draft.
> 
> Here's a pop quiz for any of the LIFER nodakers. Who was the first user to get banned? It's not an obvious one, but if you look hard the proof is there.
> 
> *Free Nodak 4 Seasons DVD to whomever gets it!!!*
Click to expand...

Njsimonson?

:lol:


----------



## sotaman

Crazy horse from DL area.....

BOOOOOOOOOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I win


----------



## MossyMO

sotaman
You win, what do you think it is your birthday or something?


----------



## sotaman

I most certainly do.....


----------



## Remington 7400

> "Member of Team Whiskey Tango Foxtrot: Whatever you hunt, we hunt it better, even snipe. I carry 8 decoys on each arm, because I can, and I don't even hunt waterfowl. You think your fields are bloody? We buy pig blood and dump it all over, just so ours are bloodier than yours, then we drink the rest and chase it with motor oil."


Brother! Is that you? :thumb:


----------



## njsimonson

Yes, Illustrious Founder.

Speak, and sayeth whom shall be smote and I shall smite those who shall be smoten...smited...whatever. :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400




----------



## Murdock1960

Was it PJ????????????????????????????????????????????????????///


----------



## Draker16

By FAR the funniest thread EVER :beer:


----------



## DRYLOK

Hi gang,
I haven't been around for a while. I've been hanging out on a couple Illinois forums being that's where I'm from. I saw this thread and just had to post.... :rollin: you guys kill me. When I started here RC was really hogging the spotlight. At times I thought maybe she wasn't on the site she thought she was on. Especially when she was saying "I don't see any other girls on this forum.....bla bla whatever the hell she said. You guys are a class act.
Chris,
"naw I never lock threads that take us down memory lane 8) "
oh my God you guys kill me.


----------



## R y a n

It's simply amazing this topic has this many replies and over 2000 views in a matter of weeks.

And it isn't even a guiding or NR thread!

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## njsimonson

Thanks for keeping it alive Ryan.

TTT!!!


----------



## always_outdoors

With all these hits, maybe she be allowed to come back???

Gotta admit some of those pics of her on the bike....well...lets just say they are interesting.

And the whole Valentine's breakfast thing...hey, how many of our wives would do that for us?

Dang breakfast is making me hungry. You can't even get that Denny's!! Only thing missing is the sausage links.

Wonder where the whip cream was for the pancakes??? dd:


----------



## Remington 7400

> Wonder where the whip cream was for the pancakes???


  :wink:


----------



## sierra03

Haha If I remember right, isnt her dad a member to this site? Could be wrong.


----------



## sotaman

You mean Jiffys father in law


----------



## HonkerExpress

Wow, I can't beleive this thread is still going on, let alone its got 3 pages to it now, lol.


----------



## sotaman

I think the reasons for all the hits is the pictures. Jiffy must be clicking back about ten times a day.


----------



## Jiffy

You leave dad alone....... :******:


----------



## apeterson

I think we just got to invite her back... on probationary status....


----------



## Jiffy

sota, how did you know??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gohon

> If I remember right, isnt her dad a member to this site?


If that is true and I don't know if it is, then some of you need to put a lid on it right now.


----------



## holmsvc

Gohon said:


> If I remember right, isnt her dad a member to this site?
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true and I don't know if it is, then some of you need to put a lid on it right now.
Click to expand...

Oh come on I am sure he knows she is annoying.

I was thinking maybe someone should post this link on her myspace page.


----------



## HonkerExpress

haha, yeah, I don't know boys, I almost have to check this page out before the duck or canada hunting threads, lol. I am still waiting for some more pictures, haha.


----------



## sotaman

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

I miss her


----------



## Jiffy

:rollin: :rollin: Sota you are evil.......


----------



## roostman

I've been going to counseling since she's been gone and was just getting over it. Thanks alot you guys for another year at the counslor, you just had to bring up old memory's didn't you. Please ban the guy who started this thread. :lol:


----------



## sotaman

Well if her dad is here on this site he most be laughing at this or he knows its the truth.. Man I wish I could see her myspace site thing that was some funny stuff


----------



## MSG Rude

You know, my heart almost sinks everytime I look here and don't see this thread on the top anymore. So, I just had to kick the sleeping dog.

Maybe everyone will take a break from bashing NR's and G/O's, (ok, keep going on the G/O's! {jk G/o}) and take a trip down memory lane some more!


----------



## Plainsman

MSG Rude

Maybe we should start a poll trying to guess who Militant Tiger was. Some of the PM's I received while he was here included:
A. 17 year old know it all kid
B. 70 year old grump old man
C. Ten college kids
D. Muslim Terrorist
E. Militant Sleeper Cell
F. Mental inmate with a computer
G. Communist sympathizer
H. Disenfranchised Socialist reformer
I. Old hippy that smoked to much
J. Intellectually dishonest person of unknown origin

And many more, but I can't recall half of them. Many were serious at these guesses. Some may have been right. Like the fellow who thought it was perhaps a college fraternity with ten guys. That or the guy was using a lot of meth to stay up 48 hours straight. I didn't keep track of the hours, but I did notice that 3:00 pm would go to 5:00 am in the morning at least once. What do you think ?


----------



## PSDC

A. Gohon
B. Well that is easy. Dick Monson.
3. Nightmare for Ranger Compact.
4. Bioman. Well the alias works!
E. g/o. Well......
F. Djleye. And you guys thought he was a.....
7. Ken W. - you seem like a nice person.
8. Bob M. 
I. Fetch. Just a wild guess.
J. ???

Damn, I thought I was playing super password,
and still got it [email protected]!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yes her dad is/was a user here. I remember she posted under his login a few times. Surely he had to read some of the stuff she posted. You have to wonder especially when she would put on here she was in the boyfriends dorm room all night taking care of all his needs. I think if it was my daughter and she was still living at home I would throw away the key.

How about the thread asking if she should eat meat on a Friday while being over his parents house because it was Lent and they are Catholic??? I bet she ate meat afterwards! 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... sc&start=0


----------



## smalls

Chris Hustad said:


> Here's a pop quiz for any of the LIFER nodakers. Who was the first user to get banned? It's not an obvious one, but if you look hard the proof is there.


But Chris, who has been banned the MOST times??? I have to think it is our dear friend GB3

I actually caught myself thinking about that primate #1 the other day wondering where he'd slithered off to.

Anyone else remember that pic (and the LOAD of shiit) of his FUGLY girlfriend inthe pink top out hunting? Good times...


----------



## eaglehead6

This girl is popular and I believe she was also bi-polar at times. She sure stirred up alot of controversy (100 replies about her) boy she was popular.


----------



## bioman

> 4. Bioman. Well the alias works!


Muslim terrorist :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------

